# Zone Alarm Upgrade messed my connection



## zoghrob (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi there, 
I'm stuck in this problem up to my neck & can't help it.:4-dontkno
I need help badly, pleaseeeeeee.:sigh:
My PC runs Windows XP Pro SP2, I keep it updated as necessary, clean my registery periodically.
I connect to the web via a dsl connectiob by a speedtouch router & a D-Link ethernet card by a lan cable.
I use Zone Alarm security suite ver 6.0.667.000 as firewall
NOD32 antivirus ver 2.70.39
I scan my system periodically & use adaware or spypot periodically to clean spyware/malware.
All was going just fine till I recently & got the latest upgrade for Zone Alarm, & after installing it & resbooting my Network icon turned a yellow triangle on & says "limited or no connection" & I can't connect to the net any more, & when I try "repair" it tells me "can't renew IP".
I tried restarting with the router on & off, disabled then enabled connection, pinging, etc but to no avail.
When I enter the IP, subnet mask & gateway manually it gives me connected but no net connection actually occurs, still can't get online.
I found the same problem with my friends that tried upgrading Zone Alarm (funny thing is they tried different versions not the same version & came with same problem).
Un installing Zone Alarm doesn't help too. Still got the problem.
Any help please ??? Any clues???
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Totally uninstall ZA, then do the following.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## zoghrob (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot Johnwill for your response but everytime I tried the winsock command it's not accepted. Still can't connect to the web.
When I try ipconfig /all it gives me local ip (169.x.x.x), I can't even access my router. What's going on with the Zone Alarm upgrade?
1 more thing, if I have to give up the Zone Alarm, what firewall you recomend I can use?
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, it's been years since I ran a software firewall on any of the systems here. If you have AV and spyware protection, and you're behind a router's NAT firewall, you're pretty safe. You still have to be aware of malware that can phone home, but I don't let that stuff get to my computers. :smile:


----------

